# Who Wouldn't Want to Work Here?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Had to do a service call this morning at Royal Van Yacht Club (R.V.Y.C) and it is just a beautiful marina in Stanley Park. I had to take a quick picture while waiting for the oil to drain on the engine i was working on. 
Gorgeous morning to be working down there


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

verry nice!! but u shuold have taken a jont threw the Aquruim while u were waiting... lol


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hahahaha for sure! unfortunately it doesn't quite take that long!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

who needs to know  tell ur boss u ran into a prob and it took longer then normal.... but its ok cose u fixed the issue and it good as it was before!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup - it sure looks like it sucks to be you, Mike :bigsmile:


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I fell asleep in my back yard today. Beeeeaaaaauuuutiful afternoon.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I dusted and vacuumed today. all this sunshine really shows the dust. 
did you see the statue of me down there????????????


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I also used to have a lovely "Natural BC" view when I worked on a lake-based fish farm out in Powell River. Used to have friends come up and stay at the farm's log cabin for their vacation. Miss those great outdoors workplaces, but only when its beautiful outside.

Instead, I had a tough day going for all-you-can-eat fish & chips at C-lovers in Coquitlam with Felicia and BC Mosaic, then off to Superstore, a school playground, King Ed's and a second, better playground for Felicia. Such a tough life, eh:bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I also used to have a lovely "Natural BC" view when I worked on a lake-based fish farm out in Powell River. Used to have friends come up and stay at the farm's log cabin for their vacation. Miss those great outdoors workplaces, but only when its beautiful outside.
> 
> Instead, I had a tough day going for all-you-can-eat fish & chips at C-lovers in Coquitlam with Felicia and BC Mosaic, then off to Superstore, a school playground, King Ed's and a second, better playground for Felicia. Such a tough life, eh:bigsmile:


lol ya sounds like a tough day! 

your right on about only when it's nice outside.. for every day like today, you usually have 4 or 5 that are terrible  especially this time of the year


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a beautiful Marina for sure. I love riding by there in the summer. There a uprooted tree close to there that I stop to admire. Would be a super cool piece of driftwood if it wasn't 18' long lol I have a pic of it with kids climbing on it, I'll have to find it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that would be awesome for sure Mike. looking foward to helping you out @ the boat show.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would not want to work there. I just wish to be sitting in "my" boat watching someone else work :lol:


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Right on lol



gklaw said:


> I would not want to work there. I just wish to be sitting in "my" boat watching someone else work :lol:


----------

